

Ning's Infinite Ambition (good read on user acquisition) - prakash
http://www.fastcompany.com/node/798985/print

======
nazgulnarsil
ning is the future of the web imo. it is the solution to the noise to signal
ratio as you can join the networks that mirror your interests and get links
filtered by other users on that network.

every ning network should have a digg/reddit type page generated for it
automatically...

